# Swamp and Temple Music



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

I am looking for good, creepy as hell swamp and ancient ruined temple music (separate tracks). Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there a particular feel or look for the swamp? Is it supposed to be haunted or inhabited by someone or something(s) in particular?
In general, I'd probably mix down crickets, frogs, and some occasional growls, all fairly subtle, with sounds of the creature or item you want to feature mixed in.
For the sounds, I guess it would depend upon what kind of temple you are talking about.
For more remote Asian themes I'd consider shakuhachi (Japanese bamboo flute) or traditional Korean woodwinds and reed instrument recordings. If you are looking for more on the Vo-do side of things, then I'd look at older, traditional African and or Caribbean drumming and chants, Latin versions of the same thing for Incan, Mayan, Aztec, etc. temples. You might take a listen to the soundtrack music for the second Indiana Jones movie (Temple of Doom), it has some great stuff on it, but it may be too "orchestral" for what you desire.
Use plenty of large room reverb to make your area seem more sonically spacious.
There are CDs of the sounds of the Everglades ("http://www.amazon.com/Everglades-Mangrove-Swamp/dp/B00497HMKG), Okefenokee swamp (http://www.amazon.com/Sounds-Nature-Okefenokee-Swamp/dp/B000001KLK"]404 - Document Not Found[/url]), and others. Whether those would give you the kind of ambience you want or not is really up to you to decide.
You might want to hear this album too http://www.sammytedder.com/BGCYPRS.HTM


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Swamp I can help with, Nox Arcana has an album "Necronomicon" that is pretty much ancient temple.Lots of chanting,etc 

PM me an email addy & I'll send you some swampy stuff & may have something that could be used for ancient temple.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Check out Poison Props CDs. Adam does a great job.

http://www.poisonprops.com/cd104-crickets-swamp/


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

Have you tried the ride soundtrack to Disney's Temple of Doom ride? The opening track of Pirates when you are in the swamp would also be a good one.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lookup some world of Warcraft soundtracks. That game had some areas that have perfect music for you.


----------

